# Early Scans when registering with a Midwife after IVF advice



## PinknBlue (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello,

I hope you can set my mind at rest. We have just completed IVF # 6 and are expecting our first baby in July. We saw the heartbeat on Thursday last week at 6+5 and because everything is perfect we have been discharged to the GP to register with a midwife.

My only concern is that I may have to wait weeks and weeks for another scan whichw orries me as I am still on an intense drug regime (steriods, clexane, utrogestan, oestradoil, Metformin and Thyroxine etc) I need to make sure my drugs are doign what they are supposed to.

Do you know if the midwife will arrange another early scan or will I fall into the normal scan routine

We thought our fertility clinic would scan us a couple more times before discharge but obviously not.

I am really not sure what to expect being an IVF mum I hoped with my history I might be monitroed more closely. (4 failed IVF's and and IVF m/c (Bio chemical)

Can you give me any idea what to expect or what I am entitled to on the NHS?

Thanks a million
Becky
7+0 today!
xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, sorry for the delay!

I would have thought you'd have an nhs dating scan at about 9 ish weeks after telling your GP that you are pregnant.

After the dating scan, you will then see your midwife for a booking history, where she will be able to arrange the next step for you, once she knows your history

Hope that helps

Take care x


----------

